# #RemarkableAudi Profiles Jim Fets as he Photographs the Audi S8 at Allainz Arena



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Check out the latest #RemarkableAudi video, profiling professional photographer Jim Fets. Jim is the official photographer for Audi of America and one of the greats in the automotive photography world. The video offers good insight on how Jim approaches his job, just be prepared to have camera rig (and talent) envy after you watch it.






If you want to see a few more shots by Jim from this particular shoot, view them * HERE *.

We had a chance to meet up with Jim on this shoot before heading over to Spain to sample the car for ourselves. Read our own driving impressions of the new S8 * HERE *.


----------

